# Tire goes KABOOM!!!,



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Was approaching the end of my day of haying. Made another 75 round bales and was bring bales in 2 at a time. Suddenly BOOM. Front tire blew out a sidewall. One of the round bales somehow slid off the dual spear. I didn't hit anything sharp. Completely predictable field, no foreign objects. Looks like someone slashed 15 inches of the side of my tire.
Tire was a Titan "Grizz" 14.9x24 radial. Damn near crapped my shorts.
Has anyone had this happen?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Don't think I've ever seen a sidewall blowout like that.

Sorry, couldn't resist:


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

That would scare me too. I have both bias and radials on loader tractors and i would put on bias every time if i had a choice. Much better feel for loader work and less sidewall flex.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

2 bales on a dual spear, on the loader? Or one on front one on rear?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What is the load rating on that tire?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Was approaching the end of my day of haying. Made another 75 round bales and was bring bales in 2 at a time. Suddenly BOOM. Front tire blew out a sidewall. One of the round bales somehow slid off the dual spear. I didn't hit anything sharp. Completely predictable field, no foreign objects. Looks like someone slashed 15 inches of the side of my tire.
> Tire was a Titan "Grizz" 14.9x24 radial. Damn near crapped my shorts.
> Has anyone had this happen?


So Yes and Yes I have had a titan blow out on a fwa with a loader and a 5x6 bale crapped my dockers..and have had a few slashed in my previous life and partnership by some low life neighbors either way scares ya


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> What is the load rating on that tire?


The load rating on most MFWD tires are exceeded the minute a loader is put on a tractor. Never mind picking up a bucket full of gravel or a couple round bales.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> The load rating on most MFWD tires are exceeded the minute a loader is put on a tractor. Never mind picking up a bucket full of gravel or a couple round bales.


Unless they're R4's.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

carcajou said:


> The load rating on most MFWD tires are exceeded the minute a loader is put on a tractor. Never mind picking up a bucket full of gravel or a couple round bales.


Thats what I was wondering. I know my tires dont like a load as much as my loader.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Kept thinking "what if I was traveling a back road and a car was coming"? 
Had no idea load ratings were that low. I'll have to go back and check.

Dual bale spear= 2 bales out front. Been doing that for 3 year with no problem. Until now.
Would like to know if there's any warranty possibility? The tires are still like new tread. Can't believe such a healthy tire would blow up like that!!!!,


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> Kept thinking "what if I was traveling a back road and a car was coming"?
> Had no idea load ratings were that low. I'll have to go back and check.
> 
> Dual bale spear= 2 bales out front. Been doing that for 3 year with no problem. Until now.
> Would like to know if there's any warranty possibility? The tires are still like new tread. Can't believe such a healthy tire would blow up like that!!!!,


I sure would try JD they can only say no or give you some BS story about tire abuse.. maybe they can determine if somebody doesn't like you as much as we do ??


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

My tire guy always told me that titan's are junk.. but he also said that Firestone tractor tires were junk also.. and he used to work for Firestone.. he always said that Mother Deere put the cheap titans on all their equipment.. He showed me how cheap titan sidewalls are..


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Kept thinking "what if I was traveling a back road and a car was coming"?
> Had no idea load ratings were that low. I'll have to go back and check.
> 
> Dual bale spear= 2 bales out front. Been doing that for 3 year with no problem. Until now.
> Would like to know if there's any warranty possibility? The tires are still like new tread. Can't believe such a healthy tire would blow up like that!!!!,


Wife and son wanted R1's on the new MX5100 until I told them the load rating on each tire was like 1300-1400#, that's not more than the front of the tractor and loader. The R4's are 8 ply Titans I believe with 4250 # rating per tire but the downfall is a some what rougher ride when loading bales in the field. R4's have a very thick sidewall but there are many different ply ratings.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> My tire guy always told me that titan's are junk.. but he also said that Firestone tractor tires were junk also.. and he used to work for Firestone.. he always said that Mother Deere put the cheap titans on all their equipment.. He showed me how cheap titan sidewalls are..


HOW?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've started running 14 ply's on the front of my JD401, I've ran lighter tires and never had one blow out like that, but they also don't last very long at all, like maybe a year or two before the tread starts to separate, the 14 ply's have been on there awhile and still look new.

Aways carry two on front and one on the back.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> HOW?


He took a new used titan that came off a new combine and cut the sidewall and showed me how thin and pliable they are said that with any sort of load on them the flex and crack and to quote. JD.............KABOOM


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

carcajou said:


> That would scare me too. I have both bias and radials on loader tractors and i would put on bias every time if i had a choice. Much better feel for loader work and less sidewall flex.


I agree, don't know why everyone is going radial. Radial carcass much better for high speed and footprint which are not needed in 99.9% of agricultural use and bias are much better for load bearing as carcass sidewalls are much stiffer, also more scuff resistant.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Radials, will turn thorns and blackberry stickers LOT'S better


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Running on our chipsealed road the michellin radials will outlast 10 bias firestones.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I could see that. They never seem to wear much on black top when we are roading the baler tractors around.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have a couple of real hilly fields, when the one was still in hay the tractors that were still running bias ply tires felt a lot more stable on the hill sides.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Never have seen that JD, quite the hole. But with as much weight and stress you've been putting on it it probably held up well for what everyone else has said.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

When passing a tractor trailer on the road, don't dwaddle. The sidewalls on a truck radial are so thin, it's possible to shove a BIC pen right through the side. I've seen them go 'boom' more than once, in the tire acge and on the road.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Was approaching the end of my day of haying. Made another 75 round bales and was bring bales in 2 at a time. Suddenly BOOM. Front tire blew out a sidewall. One of the round bales somehow slid off the dual spear. I didn't hit anything sharp. Completely predictable field, no foreign objects. Looks like someone slashed 15 inches of the side of my tire.
> Tire was a Titan "Grizz" 14.9x24 radial. Damn near crapped my shorts.
> Has anyone had this happen?


What pressure do you use in your tires?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Who are you getting out to fix it? Getting hard to find on farm service even in lanc county. My old mennonite guy is in the nursing home. Gave it up...

My tires are tubed and filled so its a little rougher to do....You might want to invest in some irons and misc tools and start doing your own tire work...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Who are you getting out to fix it? Getting hard to find on farm service even in lanc county. My old mennonite guy is in the nursing home. Gave it up...
> My tires are tubed and filled so its a little rougher to do....You might want to invest in some irons and misc tools and start doing your own tire work...


Martin Tire outta Churchville or Morgantown. Damn nice people.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

snowball said:


> He took a new used titan that came off a new combine and cut the sidewall and showed me how thin and pliable they are said that with any sort of load on them the flex and crack and to quote. JD.............KABOOM


Damn right. Look at the picture. I was shocked how thin the sidewalks were. 
Why would R-1's be built so light? Don't farmers put loaders on tractors and pick heavy shit up like EVERYDAY??????

"I sure would try JD they can only say no or give you some BS story about tire abuse.. maybe they can determine if somebody doesn't like you as much as we do ??"

Thanks! Never felt so "liked".


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Yeah, Martin still does road service. They are a good 45 min from me. I got PA farm burea out of Middletown PA.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Update:

I called Titan to complain and they stepped up to the plate a little.

They pro rated the tire 40% off cost. Thing thats bad is the tire is $825!!!! Plus service call.

Tractor is now sitting in a field with standing water. Cant get service truck to tractor.

Looks like lug nuts are coming off the old fashioned way.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Update:
> I called Titan to complain and they stepped up to the plate a little.
> They pro rated the tire 40% off cost. Thing thats bad is the tire is $825!!!! Plus service call.
> Tractor is now sitting in a field with standing water. Cant get service truck to tractor.
> Looks like lug nuts are coming off the old fashioned way.


Can't you just drive it to high ground? It's not like you have to worry about salvaging the old tire.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

snowball said:


> He took a new used titan that came off a new combine and cut the sidewall and showed me how thin and pliable they are said that with any sort of load on them the flex and crack and to quote. JD.............KABOOM


Were those Titan's R4's or R1's, a lot of Combine tires are classified as R2.

I believe JD3430's tire had a possible defect.

These are R4 Titans on our Kubota L3940 with over 1100hrs. We've moved quite a few loads like this with no trouble yet. I believe they're 10-16.5" not sure on the plys but when moving loads like this we're running max. air at 45psi. Like I said earlier the load difference between R1 and R4's is huge but R4's will beat you up even in a slightly rough hay field.

Sweet Gum log about 7' long.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> Can't you just drive it to high ground? It's not like you have to worry about salvaging the old tire.


Long way to road. Probably 1/3 mile. Not crazy about driving a rim and tire carcass that far across a field of what is now mud. Bad ruts and might screw up rim. Dealer wants tire back to confirm sidewall failure, don't know what driving on it will do to help/hurt my claim. 
Think I'll suck it up and take rim tire off in field, throw it on 9540 bale spear and drive it up to repair truck to replace it.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I was always told sidewall failure like you had was the result of tire low, air / tire pressure at some time


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> I was always told sidewall failure like you had was the result of tire low, air / tire pressure at some time


Got tire off early AM. 3/4" drive socket and breaker bar made that an easy job. 
Took tire in to have it removed and new tire installed. 
Tire shop said it failed because of what they call a "zipper sidewall blowout" tire failure. The tire cord in the sidewall was defective.
The replacement tire looks identical, but has more load capacity.


----------

